# Sorry, Another D-4-10 guys...



## BushHogTractor (Sep 5, 2006)

First of all, thanks for an incredible site! I'm newly registered and I am amazed at the amount of info on here and the diversity. I've been on other sites and they are pretty segregated by brand, and you better not discuss any other brands!

Anyway, I also have a Bush Hog D-4-10. They all pretty much look similar, like someone took a sheet of metal and cut it by hand and bolted the pieces together to form a tractor around the engine. 

I will attempt to post some photos, anyone know if the generator is an add on or if they came this way? I cannot find a starter on this thing nor a spot where it is missing. It appears to be a pull cord start, although it has a switch, or two...yeah., it's strange.

Thanks


----------



## OleGrandWizard (Jan 9, 2006)

Welcome.......Thanks for stopping in.....send in some photos and tell us more about yourself and your BH.....friend of mine had an old 1970's Bushhog D4-10 tractor with a Wisconsin TRA-10D engine that he restored....fine machine once he got done.

don't know anything bout the generator option...sorry!
OGW


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

Hello BushHogTractor,

Glad to have an Alabama neighbor join us. Yep, you can discuss any brand tractor here. Not only tractors but most anything else that strikes your fancy.

I can’t answer your questions about your Bush Hog tractor. There just doesn’t seem to be that much information about them to be had, unless you own one. If the tractors are made as well as the Bush Hog rotor cycle I have, they are pretty tough tractors. 

We will be looking forward to seeing your pictures. 

Oh! No need to be sorry about posting another D-4-10 thread. The more the better. Keep’em coming.


----------



## Bud (Aug 25, 2006)

*2 D4-10's*

Yes as far as I can tell the generator is factory ,I have two and both have them and both are electric start. More later, Bud.


----------



## BushHogTractor (Sep 5, 2006)

*d410*

Thanks everyone. Mine appears to have electric "something" but there is not starter on it for some reason, nor is there a place for one. Thanks anyway. I have tried twice unsuccessfully to post photos, no biggie.


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: d410*



> _Originally posted by BushHogTractor _
> *I have tried twice unsuccessfully to post photos, no biggie. *


Don’t give up on posting your pictures just yet. There are things we hadn’t tried. We do want to see what you have. 

Can you give us an idea at point you start having trouble getting your picture to post? Would you like to email me a couple of them and let me see if I can post them? 

Do you know how to send and receive PMs (personal messages) on this site?


----------



## BushHogTractor (Sep 5, 2006)

*D410 Photos*

Sure, I can take some more and email them to you, I think they are too big. It may be tomorrow, I appreciate the offer.


----------



## BushHogTractor (Sep 5, 2006)

*D410 photos*

I found my photos, how do I email them to you? The email option has the same format as posting them on here, have a regular email address I can send them to? Thanks


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

John-in-GA can message you with the email or you can send them to [email protected] and I can get em posted on your behalf....

Thanks again for the teamwork and support guys!
Andy


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

BushHogTractor,

Check you PMs. I’ve sent you my email address, or take Andy up on his offer. Lets get your pictures posted. I’m sure they will be an asset on the board. 

Once we get your pictures posted, we’ll will teach you the secret handshake so you can post’em in the future on your own. 

Oh! In my PM - Disregard the [] deal before the c and [] deal after the m. I'm sure, when Andy gets enough round toits he'll fix that little quirk.


----------



## BushHogTractor (Sep 5, 2006)

*Bush Hog Photos*

I sent several photos to the webmaster email address, thanks.


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: Bush Hog Photos*



> _Originally posted by BushHogTractor _
> *I sent several photos to the webmaster email address, thanks. *


Great!!

ANDYyou awake yet!!


----------



## BushHogTractor (Sep 5, 2006)

Will this make me famous?


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Will post them up soon......there are tons of them.....might have to edit the sizes before posting! Thanks for the pics, BH!

Andy


----------



## BushHogTractor (Sep 5, 2006)

*D410 photos*

Where will they be when they are posted?
Thanks ya'll


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Going to post a couple now..... you will see!
Andy


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Here are the BH Pics:

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/bh/BH1.bmp>
<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/bh/BH2.bmp>
<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/bh/bh3.bmp>
<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/bh/bh4.bmp>

:tractorsm :tractorsm :tractorsm 
Andy


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Will post more later for you, BH or as needed.


----------



## BushHogTractor (Sep 5, 2006)

*Photos look Good, THANKS!!*

I got her to spark this weekend. The generator is a starter too and it is working now. I replaced all the wires, drained the sludge from the tank and engine, put in some fresh juices, hooked up a powerful drill to the front end and spun the engine over until it almost broke my arm when it fired!

That is not a good idea, although it works! It isn't as dangerous on a push mower!

ANyway, thanks for posting the photos for me, there is no need to post all of them since I just wanted you guys to see what I was talking about. Thanks again!


----------



## BushHogTractor (Sep 5, 2006)

*I can't believe it!*

I hvae tried to get this machine for the past two years from someone out in the woods and I finally get it, and there are two on eBay now! But I got a better deal I think. They are different models also. I am still happy.


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BushHogTractor _
> *I got her to spark this weekend……………
> *_[edit: to add]_*
> I hvae tried to get this machine for the past two years………….*


After waiting two years Spark! Glad to hear of your progress. Now to get it to crank and maybe pump up a tire or two and go fer a ride. Keep us undated.

Great pictures so far, by the way. If you would like to be able to post some yourself, just let us know and we will see if we can talk you through the process. You got the emailing of them figured out, so you are just a small step away from posting them.


----------



## BushHogTractor (Sep 5, 2006)

I actually waited two years to acquire the tractor, not for the spark, although it may be two years before she full runs ha ha. Is there anyspot on the site where readers can post their photos in a photo only section, like readers rides? Maybe I missed it. Thanks
Jeff


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BushHogTractor _
> *I actually waited two years to acquire the tractor, not for the spark, although it may be two years before she full runs……. *


Sorry I wasn’t able to make myself clear even with my, I thought, clever “double quote”, that it was the tractor you waited two years to get, so much fer my journalist efforts. You have made good progress to have spark already on an engine that has evidently set for a long period without being cranked.


> _Originally posted by BushHogTractor _
> *I got her to spark this weekend………
> *_[edit: to add]_*
> I hvae tried to get this machine for the past two years..…….. *


Not quite sure I understand what you mean by “readers rides”, anytime you are in doubt as to where to post something, picture or anything else, just go to EVERYTHING ELSE!>>Off-Topic, start a new thread, and post it. Andy pays a gang of moderators big bucks (_just joking Chief_) to watch us. If we post something where it doesn’t belong, the moderators have access to software that they can use to move the thread to the appropriate place.

The bottom line - this site is a place to have fun and maybe learn something. Post away. There is nothing iron clad about where to post.


----------



## Bud (Aug 25, 2006)

*Pics*

My computer won't load a disc is there any way I can snail them to you to have them posted ?


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

Hi Bud,

Check your PMs for a Couple of Options


----------

